# Crickets + Beetles (I think?)



## preiser (Jul 28, 2020)

New to the forum here and excited to learn from everyone. I've been reading a bit and it seems that there is a lot of knowledge to be gleaned from the group here. I was hoping you all may be able to help me with a bug issue.

My wife and I recently moved into a new house and the previous owners seem to have lets things go on the way out. There are quite a few patchy areas so we started looking more closely at the surface and what was there. We saw a fair amount of crickets and ants but I also wanted to flush the soil to see what came up. After the flush, I noticed some beetle looking critters emerge. Upon further thought, the area I flushed has been patchy/dead looking for a few weeks now so they may have moved on to greener pastures or elsewhere in our yard. I've included photos of what we found. Any insight you could offer on if these could be the cause of our patchy grass problem, nd if so what we can do to remedy, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Top is a beetle of some kind, don't know personally of any beetles that hurt lawns. 2nd two look like field crickets, good for fishing.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The top picture is a Ground Beetle.


----------

